# To repatriate to UK first or not ?



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

To repatriate to UK first or not ?
...
Health Care is my primary concern with our moving back to Europe, I want to make sure the i's are dotted and t's crossed before any move....
...
Does anyone know if there is any advantage in moving to Spain via the U.K. What concerns me is the long term ramifications of access to health care in both the U.K and Spain. 
Here in Canada we pay a monthly MSP ( Medical Services Plan) premium. When we first moved here we took out a private plan for 6 months until we could participate on the Canadian system.
...
We are both in our 50's and have no plans on working.. If I do at a later date it would be in a 'self employed' capacity..
..
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You mean 'advantage' in the sense of being able to benefit from UK state health care then transferring to Spanish regional provision?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> To repatriate to UK first or not ?
> ...
> Health Care is my primary concern with our moving back to Europe, I want to make sure the i's are dotted and t's crossed before any move....
> ...
> ...


I can't think that it would make any difference going to the UK first tbh, unless you were going to be staying there for some years & working there, which you say you don't intend to do 

if you were resident in the UK you'd get healthcare there, but only while actually there - it wouldn't have any bearing on rights to healthcare in Spain


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> You mean 'advantage' in the sense of being able to benefit from UK state health care then transferring to Spanish regional provision?


I'm thinking further down the line, when in the UK health care kicks in at 60 or is it 65 to include those living within the EU.. _(Of course that's based on the assumption that the EU will still exist in 10 years)_

It would be so much easier if there was a Federal/Provisional plan one could pay into. I don't see that there is anything like that in place in Spain.

With that in mind does anyone know of a good private plan that would also cover so called pre-existing conditions?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> I'm thinking further down the line, when in the UK health care kicks in at 60 or is it 65 to include those living within the EU.. _(Of course that's based on the assumption that the EU will still exist in 10 years)_
> 
> It would be so much easier if there was a Federal/Provisional plan one could pay into. I don't see that there is anything like that in place in Spain.
> 
> With that in mind does anyone know of a good private plan that would also cover so called pre-existing conditions?


ahh I see

the healthcare in the EU kicks in when you start to receive a pension from the UK - whenever that may be - not necessarily at 60/65 - would you qualify for a UK pension?

in the last round of changes it was announced there would be a 'buy in to state healthcare' scheme - but it hasn't happened yet


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Goldeneye said:


> I'm thinking further down the line, when in the UK health care kicks in at 60 or is it 65 to include those living within the EU.. _(Of course that's based on the assumption that the EU will still exist in 10 years)_
> 
> It would be so much easier if there was a Federal/Provisional plan one could pay into. I don't see that there is anything like that in place in Spain.
> 
> With that in mind does anyone know of a good private plan that would also cover so called pre-existing conditions?


Not sure what age you but if you are in your mid fifties you would not be entitled to a British State Pension until you are 67. It changed from 60 for a female and 65 for a male some time back. Not sure how long you have been away and if that would be a factor.

You mention ten years so if you are only 50 I think they are trying to push the state pension age back to 70 for younger people.

It might just be easier to get some form of private cover in spain until you are entitled to spanish state care. What you are suggesting sounds complicated and its not clear it would work anyway. Especially if they go over to this buyin scheme they are talking about.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Tilley said:


> Not sure what age you but if you are in your mid fifties you would not be entitled to a British State Pension until you are 67. It changed from 60 for a female and 65 for a male some time back. Not sure how long you have been away and if that would be a factor.
> 
> You mention ten years so if you are only 50 I think they are trying to push the state pension age back to 70 for younger people.
> 
> It might just be easier to get some form of private cover in spain until you are entitled to spanish state care. What you are suggesting sounds complicated and its not clear it would work anyway. Especially if they go over to this buyin scheme they are talking about.


30 years ago, hubby and I believed when it was time for us to retire it would be doubtful that state pensions would exist, either you play the system and save or strive for nothing at all, as by the time we needed it the system would be broke and unsustainable, or we work hard and create and be in charge of our own destiny. 

Through the years we have tried to plan accordingly, with a 'if it is still there it will be a bonus' attitude.
At the same time we don't want to needlessly throw away our hard earned money. ( We'll leave that to our governments and politicians) So I wanted to make sure that when the time came we would be back on the EU/British System if it indeed still exists by then. 

Who know's what the future holds we may end up back in the U.K. before then as we have awesome family and friends there, then again living in Europe we will be a short flight away not the 16+ hours it takes to go door to door for us at present.

I know we need to see a good lawyer and accountant, we have no problem declaring all our assets in whichever country we are in, I don't understand how people are upset that Spain has finally got with the programme and are asking for info on overseas properties and assets. This is something we have to do in Canada, the system is such that there isn't double dipping, just that you are not evading taxes in any country.
I just don't get it that some people somehow seem to think that they can move out of the UK and then not have to pay taxes in either country.. 

OK I'm on a rant here .. Hubbies phone I can pick him up from the hospital Yay:clap2: .. Over and out
..
..
..
.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Tilley said:


> Not sure what age you but if you are in your mid fifties you would not be entitled to a British State Pension until you are 67. It changed from 60 for a female and 65 for a male some time back. Not sure how long you have been away and if that would be a factor.
> 
> You mention ten years so if you are only 50 I think they are trying to push the state pension age back to 70 for younger people.
> 
> It might just be easier to get some form of private cover in spain until you are entitled to spanish state care. What you are suggesting sounds complicated and its not clear it would work anyway. Especially if they go over to this buyin scheme they are talking about.


I am a 'newish' Uk state pensioner, having paid into UK taxes and NI for 44 years. When I received my State pension confirmation letter from Newcastle( with S1 form), they also suggested to get Private Health care cover, as well as, the Spanish State health care to which I am entitled, with the reciprocal agreement UK has with EEU countries. We already have private health care cover from my husbands company, so that will be kept going until my husband retires, then we will take out another policy for both of us, I don't mind taking this out for the extra assurance we may have if we needed it.


----------

